# Melbourne unnoficial comp



## Faz (Sep 21, 2008)

Some results are up.



*Date:* Melbourne cup weekend, Saturday the 1st of November at 10:00am. Finishing time between 3 and 4pm

*Location:* Stonnington baptist church, it has a nice big room. *Address 75 Union Street Armadale 3144*

*Events:* 2x2-5x5 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, and i am taking event requests, however due to the lack of people, we might not have that event. (magic)
if you are able to attend please post your name and email address so we can give you information and the precise location.
If anyone coming has a stackmat, please bring it.

*Note:* there will be no displays. Prizes will probably be a certificate or something. There will be registration and competition sheets.

*Entry fee:* undecided at the moment. Probably $0 

*
Registration:* There will be sheets on the day to sign your name. No pre registration, just rock up at 10.



*PLEASE POST YOUR NAME AND EMAIL SO WE CAN CONTACT YOU IF YOU ARE COMING.*

*
SCHEDULE*

9:30 - 10:00 - *Registration and settling in*
10:00 - 10:15 -* announcements
2x2 round 
3x3 OH round
5x5 round*

lunch

*Magic (maybe)
BLD 
4x4 round
3x3 round*

*READ HERE*

We have about 5 - 10 people already

Me
Rubixcubematt +1
Timmc
Sidneykun 
Xpboy
Todd
Tims friends?

And hopefully more


----------



## TimMc (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey, I can probably attend 

I've a timer that I can bring too.

Can I suggest:
Rubik's Magic too? 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2008)

yes ok magic


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 21, 2008)

I will like to attend but that might be when schools on. And since im flying over there, i would probably want it to be official. Have fun guys!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 21, 2008)

i think i can come... LOL. i will definately be there. i could probably make a website about it on a free website server, like 110mb.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 21, 2008)

You could probably ask speedcubing.com to advertise it as an unofficial competition 

Tim.


----------



## 36duong (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, and on my birthday as well


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 21, 2008)

36duong said:


> lol, and on my birthday as well



LOL, can you make it?


----------



## xpboy (Sep 21, 2008)

Great, i will attend to take the 3x3 and 3x3 bld : )


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2008)

hey doung, can u make it?
Levi, i dont think it'll be official.
Tim, can u advertise it on speedcubing.com.
Matt: no website.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 21, 2008)

it shouldn't be that hard to create a website on say 110mb or something like that to advertise up and coming events around australia (i think). plus we could have like an early registration part in the website so we know who will definately be there. @xpboy, what are your records for the 3x3 and 3x3 BLD??? also do you have a youtube channel???


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2008)

he pmed me and said his 3x3 bld was 2:05 and 3x3 30


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 21, 2008)

well BLD might be his, but 3x3 would probably be urs


----------



## TimMc (Sep 21, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> hey doung, can u make it?
> Levi, i dont think it'll be official.
> Tim, can u advertise it on speedcubing.com.
> Matt: no website.



Hmm, I'm working on getting 14 peoples to come along to an unofficial competition... No ETA, as the time/venue would need to be determined based on when it suits the majority.

For rubixcubematts comp, forums etc might suffice. And then just spread the world locally. I don't think anyone that looks at the speedcubing.com doesn't already look at this forum and twisty's 

Tim.


----------



## Todd (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for PMing me, lucky i check my email.

Ill have to check - is this official comp or not?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2008)

Todd said:


> Thanks for PMing me, lucky i check my email.
> 
> Ill have to check - is this official comp or not?



no, its unnoficial.

would we need public liability insurance??? coz if some1 gets injured, they could pottentially sue us for not having a safe event. my dad says we should get it, but im sceptical, im sure that no-one would sue some one for taking the initiative to organise an event that hasn't been organised before.if we were going to get the insurance thing, it would be cheaper if it was a private event, any1's views???


----------



## Todd (Sep 22, 2008)

I should have read the topic name more clearly ;-)

In regards to insurance, I doubt it, most places that you can hire out have their own insurance and this is passed on as part of the hiring cost.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 22, 2008)

*Proposed Official Competition in early 2009 (unrelated to this unofficial event on November 1st)*
GPT are happy discuss sponsoring us for their venue at Melbourne Central. They can also offer PR support and prize donations. In return competitors would have to purchase a $20 gift voucher or something along those lines to cover their costs.

The venue is located near the infamous Seiko watch and has people frequently walking past.

*Initial Requirements and Logistics*
- Confirm an initial number of competitors.
- Setup a website (currently under development)
- Advertise on speedcubing.com and related websites

If there's only a few people interested, it wouldn't be worth GPTs time IMO to discuss things further.

Requirements:
- 4 * Competition Timers (and displays or laptops connected to the timer)
- 5-6 Tables (competitors, judges, scramblers, registration)
- Chairs for competitors (there's some seating available for spectators a few meters away) & I'm not sure how suitable it would be to have 20+ chairs as the location has heaps of people walking past and there's a restricted size
- Cube covers & Blind folds etc

I'll see if I can get RMIT to sponsor some chairs/tables to borrow as they're literally across the street. They probably have their exam equipment in storage.

Some required persons:
- Graphic Artist for adverts
- Technical writer? for a formal proposal
- A delegate
- An official judge (who wants to learn the rules off by heart and not compete?)
- Scramblers
- Judges & Recorders (see WCA rules and regulations for more info)

***A more concise list of requirements needs to be created***

*Overview of Proposal to GPT*
The nature of the event:
- Several speed-solving events held one after the other.
- Competitors bring their own puzzles to compete with.
- Puzzles include but are not limited to:
Rubik's Cubes, 2x2x2, Rubik's Revenge, Rubik's Professor,
Rubik's Magic, Megaminx, Square-1, 6x6x6, 7x7x7

Timelines:
- During the Australian Open 2009
- Events held across a Saturday and Sunday (possibly pre-registration on Friday to encourage more competitors)

Equipment required/ supplied & logistics:
- We'll supply tables and chairs, ***hopefully from RMIT***
- Competitor Timers and Displays will be used for recording scores.
- A PA system will be required to make announcements.

Advertising/media used to promote the event:
- Posters around Melbourne Central (iFind electronic adverts in inexpensive)
- Posters at surrounding Universities and Schools
***graphic artist required***

Anticipated PR/media exposure:
- Posters around Melbourne Central are likely to welcome an older audience
- Advertisement at schools will like welcome a younger audience (probably the majority of attendees)

Requirements of Melbourne Central:
- Venue
- PR Support

Any associated costs:
- Costs incurred from requirements of Melbourne Central, hopefully covered by a Gift Voucher registration fee.

---

This is rough brainstorming off the top of my head. Each part needs to be concisely planned out. Help would be appreciated 

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2008)

TimMc said:


> *Notice*
> GPT are happy discuss sponsoring us for their venue at Melbourne Central. They can also offer PR support and prize donations. In return competitors would have to purchase a $20 gift voucher or something along those lines to cover their costs.
> 
> The venue is located near the infamous Seiko watch and has people frequently walking past.
> ...



are you organising it tim????


----------



## TimMc (Sep 22, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> are you organising it tim????



Yeah, trying to. But we'll need more than one person to organise it 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

tim, we will have to unnoficial comp 1st, and then work out whether its worth to have an official one next year.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 22, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> tim, we will have to unnoficial comp 1st, and then work out whether its worth to have an official one next year.



Hmm, we can organise it in the mean time. We'd probably reach a wider audience with advertisement, especially if advertised to schools and with Melbourne Central as the venue.

I don't expect there to be too many people at the unofficial competition due to the means in which it's being advertised. There's a lot of people that don't look at forums like this and can solve the cube here...

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

tim, come to the chatroom


----------



## Rawn (Sep 22, 2008)

There's no way I could come to this one. Maybe if there's going to be one next year...


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

next year there is an official one


----------



## TimMc (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah. I mentioned a few times that the proposal was that the competition be held on a weekend during the Australian Open in 2009...

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah ;P just ordered my eastsheens and a type d.

They were out of stock for pyraminx and u said that the magics were crap xD.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 22, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> yeah ;P just ordered my eastsheens and a type d.
> 
> They were out of stock for pyraminx and u said that the magics were crap xD.



Nice 

I prefer Rubik's once they're broken in. Takes ages though x.x

I think the strings are too tight on the c4y magics <.<

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

damnit!!!!!

so i shouldve bought 1.

anyway, for my bday in a couple of months i am getting megaminx, sq1, pyraminx and magic. Maybe something else too. Hopefully my es's will last till then.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 22, 2008)

For the official one im in. Early 2009 is good. That's holidays right? I could scramble, judge and compete of course  I can bring my stakmat as well.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

yep, levi. I think tim is organising it, along with some help. I will be ahead of u by then!


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 22, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> yep, levi. I think tim is organising it, along with some help. I will be ahead of u by then!



Probably because i have more important things to do. But as long as: 3x3-sub 14, 4x4- sub 1.10, 5x5 sub 1.50, i will be happy


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

good comeback


----------



## Rawn (Sep 22, 2008)

Faz, I was wondering how are you going to get enough stackmats for the official comp next year?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2008)

feliks, i think i would get some public liability insurance for the event, even if its out of my own pocket. i've got like $640 in the bank, and a public event/ private event wouldn't be that much to cover for a once of thing, and if i could hire out the church and have their insurance as part of the cost, then yay.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

fine, but no entry fee, it'll deter ppl
ill see if i can give u some money or something


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 23, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> fine, but no entry fee, it'll deter ppl
> ill see if i can give u some money or something



there will be no entry fee, but we could have something there (like donation box) to help cover for the cost of insurance  hopefully people will apreciate what we r doin to organise it


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2008)

good idea matt


----------



## TimMc (Sep 23, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> there will be no entry fee, but we could have something there (like donation box) to help cover for the cost of insurance  hopefully people will apreciate what we r doin to organise it



You guys need insurance at the church? Surely it'd be exempt or would fall back onto them? 

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 23, 2008)

> You guys need insurance at the church? Surely it'd be exempt or would fall back onto them?
> 
> Tim.



we're usin it for free


----------



## xpboy (Sep 24, 2008)

oh no, if the offical comp is during Australia open 2009 problely i wont attend, cuz i will back to china until 13th feb T_T


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2008)

sure, xpboy, you will prbably win bld by the looks of it.


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2008)

UPDATED:

Schedule and address and list of pre registered competitors is up.

I have been away for a week and im coming back saturday night.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got a 1.11 and 1.19 the other day, with a few other sub 1.3 solves and broke my Magic :-(

Hopefully I can get some strings or a new Magic by then ;-)

Tim.


----------



## joshuali (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry guys...my magic record is pathetic i know...hehe


----------



## Ton (Oct 3, 2008)

TimMc said:


> - A delegate
> - An official judge (who wants to learn the rules off by heart and not compete?)
> - Scramblers
> - Judges & Recorders (see WCA rules and regulations for more info)



I suggest you video the unofficial event , so the you can show the WCA you can handle an event and know the rules, this could result in a local delegate



TimMc said:


> - An official judge (who wants to learn the rules off by heart and not compete?)


-Well you need a person per event that is not competing , this will be the main judge for that event. So it is not needed to have one person for the whole competition.
-Judges and scramblers can be the compititors if you work in groups, a score taker is very helpfull as this a lot of work


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2008)

Ton said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > - A delegate
> ...



i was originally planning on recording events to put on youtube, but we could also use the video footage to prove we can organise one. THANKS A TON


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 3, 2008)

I was waiting for the "Thanks a Ton" pun, lol that rhymes.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm, once the events are confirmed. Do you want to confirm the format?

I.e. 3x3x3 Best of 12 / Average of 5 etc

This will let you determine how many scrambles will be required on the day. I can get a work colleague to print some out and seal them in an envelope for each event. Just to ensure fairness...

It might be worth delegating some tasks (scramblers, judges etc) at this stage in preparation. There's probably enough people to start that at least.

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2008)

tim, the order of events is confirmed (apart from magic), just not the format. i don't mind what format that everything is, but for OH i say just have an average of 5, i think an average of 12 would take too long. for BLD, definately just have the best solve out of 3. also for 4x4 and 5x5,i think we should have them as an average of 5 because ,IMHO, i think an average of 12 for those would just take too long. what are other peoples ideas on the format???


----------



## TimMc (Oct 3, 2008)

Events: You only need two competitors to warrant having an event 
Competitions: 12 overall.

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Events: You only need two competitors to warrant having an event
> Competitions: 12 overall.
> 
> Tim.



ok, but atm you are the only one doing magic, if you have it fixed/get a new one. if someone else shows intrest in goin in the magic event/or you teach others on the day and let them use ur magic (only if you want to) then we're more than happy to have magic as an event. also (just an idea about judging/scrambling) i think that any experienced cubers (people who have been cubing for a while and understand a lot about it e.g. tim) has to help scramble/judge when they aren't cubing, so have one cuber per person, just make sure that the next person to cube isn't judging. that way, we won't have people being excluded from the comp/ puts less strain on others


----------



## TimMc (Oct 3, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> what are other peoples ideas on the format???



2x2x2 Best of 12
2x2x2 Average of 5

3x3x3 Best of 12
3x3x3 Average of 5

3x3x3OH Best of 5
3x3x3OH Average of 5

3x3x3BLD Best of 5

4x4x4 Best of 5
4x4x4 Average of 5

5x5x5 Best of 5
5x5x5 Average of 5

Magic Best of 20
Magic Average of 5

Required Scrambles:
2x2x2 = 17
3x3x3 = 32
4x4x4 = 10
5x5x5 = 10

To save on scrambles, is it normal to have the Average as a continuous subset of the Best Of event?
I.e. The last 5 scrambles in the 12 would be used as the average and any solve would be valid for Best Of.

As for the Magic, this event isn't really time consuming. It can be held whenever there's some free time. You could knock it out of the way during the 2x2x2.

EDIT:

The above was assuming that there was only one round. x.x
We'll need to also figure out how many rounds we want to have...

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe there's so much organizing and planning involved in getting an unofficial tournament running. I can't imagine organizing an official comp......


----------



## TimMc (Oct 3, 2008)

Rawn said:


> Wow, I can't believe there's so much organizing and planning involved in getting an unofficial tournament running. I can't imagine organizing an official comp......



It's just a series of really simple tasks. Most with dependencies... so practice will make perfect 

Someone who currently hosts WCA events saying it's easy, just do this this and this, is analogous to telling a noncuber that solving a Rubik's Cube is easy.

Tim.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't you should go with more normal formats? There are pretty standard formats for most of those events, and I would think you'd want to go with the standard formats to get everyone used to what official competitions will be like.

Normal would be:
2x2x2, 3x3x3, 3x3x3 OH, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Magic: average of 5
3x3x3 BLD: best of 3

Did I miss some reason for the odd formats?

Sorry - I know I'll never go to this, but I'm just fascinated watching the first cubing competition on your continent taking place. In a way, it's exciting.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 4, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Don't you should go with more normal formats?
> Did I miss some reason for the odd formats?



Yeah, we probably should.

No reason, just looking at possible formats. 

@Magic: One string broke, so I can still solve it normally with no problems. Except now it's possible to do illegal moves (not that I need to). Hmm, Ninja can solve one - not sure about others though... I'll probably bring one anyway, even if it's not an event. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you should go with more normal formats?
> ...





OK I'm back from holidays.

First off, all events are average 3/5 in case of *DNF's. *Except for bld obviously - best of 3.

Tim, you can get your colleague to print off:

5 x 2x2 scrambles
5 x 3x3 scrambles
3 x 3x3 bld scrambles
5 x 3x3 oh scrambles
5 x 4x4 scrambles
5 x 5x5 scrambles.

I will have another batch in case you forget them.

With the scrambling, we can just have 1 person scrambling all of them, but just make sure they dont look at their own cube or anyone elses.

Tim, who will read out results? Also, i will print off rego and comp sheets. we can announce the aus records for peoples information as well

Prizes are certificates, Maybe some prize for the winner of 3x3?


----------



## Ton (Oct 4, 2008)

Rawn said:


> Wow, I can't believe there's so much organizing and planning involved in getting an unofficial tournament running. I can't imagine organizing an official comp......



Lol, I know....thats why Ron and me do this as team...Do you have so help? Need tips? Mail me or Ron


----------



## TimMc (Oct 4, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> With the scrambling, we can just have 1 person scrambling all of them, but just make sure they dont look at their own cube or anyone elses.
> 
> Tim, who will read out results? Also, i will print off rego and comp sheets. we can announce the aus records for peoples information as well
> 
> Prizes are certificates, Maybe some prize for the winner of 3x3?



Scrambling: The same scramble would be used for all cubes in one round wouldn't it? So someone will have to sit out for each event (i.e. each take a turn). I don't mind sitting out of the 5x5x5 and *maybe* the 4x4x4. ;-)

Anyone who can project their voice can read out the results. I don't mind, as long as I don't have a cold 

Prizes: Maybe 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 sets of smooth tiles from cubesmith? Just one set for 1st place in each category (with 2x2 winner getting a 2x2 set etc).

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2008)

If you wanna get prizes, its up to you. 


You will not sit out for anything, we can just have you scramble mine, and then ill scramble everyone elses. I know that you wont look at the scramble, and even if you do i dont really care, the comp is unnoficial


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 4, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Anyone who can project their voice can read out the results. I don't mind, as long as I don't have a cold
> 
> Tim.



the church has a sound system, (microphone, speakers) we can use them


----------



## shidonii (Oct 4, 2008)

Update from me, I should be able to come but I have relatives coming soon so I'm not 100% sure.
I can enter 2x2-5x5 and maybe 3x3 OH  I dont think I can get a Magic in time.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 4, 2008)

shidonii said:


> Update from me, I should be able to come but I have relatives coming soon so I'm not 100% sure.
> I can enter 2x2-5x5 and maybe 3x3 OH  I dont think I can get a Magic in time.



it be cool to see you there, mabye you could race tim at the 7x7


----------



## shidonii (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm slow at 7x7, still have to work out an efficient way to solve the last 2 centers.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 5, 2008)

shidonii said:


> I'm slow at 7x7, still have to work out an efficient way to solve the last 2 centers.



lol, it takes me 30min ;-)

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

TimMc said:


> shidonii said:
> 
> 
> > I'm slow at 7x7, still have to work out an efficient way to solve the last 2 centers.
> ...



i will beat zat on ze day ya?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> i will beat zat on ze day ya?



Wasn't planning on bringing one ;-P I don't feel comfortable leaving hundreds of $$$ worth of puzzles laying around while scrambling/judging 

I bring em along to Melb Meets though 

Just haven't had time to organise on for next week. Lot of stuff happened last week :-/

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

when is the next melbourne meet?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> when is the next melbourne meet?



Hard to say. It's the last 2 weeks before exams at RMIT. So students aren't keen on attending. Sure they can waste a few hours here or their watching TV or playing a console game - but specifically allocating time-out: no :-(

I'll probably do some cubing with 3-4 guys tomorrow between class. Main point of it is to encourage more to want to participate in a competition 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

TimMc said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > when is the next melbourne meet?
> ...



good work, btw, how many of your friends can come to the comp?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> good work, btw, how many of your friends can come to the comp?



Maybe 1 or 2. It depends on their workload and exam times etc.

MAP

What's the easiest way to get there from Melbourne Central?

1) Catch the Pakenham/Frankston train and get off at Malvern Station
2) Walk to Glenferrie Road and catch a tram?
3) Get off at the corner of Glenferrie Road and Union Street?
4) Walk 50 meters to 75 Union Street

I'll use street view later to determine the easiest route 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 6, 2008)

TimMc said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > good work, btw, how many of your friends can come to the comp?
> ...



tim, the walk to the place from malvern station is only 10 mins.


----------



## xpboy (Oct 9, 2008)

well, two of my friends Michael Cai and Ninjia will join the comp, i think they already sent the email to you, fazrulz


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't forget to film it guys! Also i can advertise it on my site if you want me too?


----------



## Rawn (Oct 9, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Don't forget to film it guys! Also i can advertise it on my site if you want me too?



Yes, film it. I'll love to see how it goes.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 9, 2008)

A couple of cameras would be cool if possible ;-)

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 9, 2008)

id definately try to film as most of it as possible, then we can prove we can hold a comp and get a home grown delegate (apart from josh)


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2008)

TimMc said:


> A couple of cameras would be cool if possible ;-)
> 
> Tim.



Yup, my dad has a camera. Only my solves will be filmed tho.



Leviticus said:


> Don't forget to film it guys! Also i can advertise it on my site if you want me too?



Yes ok u can advertise it.


----------



## joshuali (Oct 10, 2008)

oh btw...hu's delegating the australian Open 09...?can't make it dang


----------



## TimMc (Oct 10, 2008)

joshuali said:


> oh btw...hu's delegating the australian Open 09...?can't make it dang



At the moment nobody x.x There really needs to be more interest >.<

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 10, 2008)

TimMc said:


> At the moment nobody x.x There really needs to be more interest >.<
> 
> Tim.



like ton said, we can film us organising it to prove we can organise a comp, then that might lead to us getting a home grown delegate, like u tim


----------



## joshuali (Oct 11, 2008)

i would work on publicising the cube before actually hosting a competition i duno...


----------



## TimMc (Oct 11, 2008)

joshuali said:


> i would work on publicising the cube before actually hosting a competition i duno...



lol yeh, kinda something Seven Towns should have an interest in x.x

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 12, 2008)

TimMc said:


> joshuali said:
> 
> 
> > i would work on publicising the cube before actually hosting a competition i duno...
> ...



seven towns?


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2008)

ok, only 15 days to go. 

Should we use CCT as a display?


----------



## xpboy (Oct 16, 2008)

yep, i think we need the CCT connect to a laptop as a display, just make sure the desk is big enough will be all right

Also we need to confirm there are enough connect cables for the CCT



fazrulz said:


> ok, only 15 days to go.
> 
> Should we use CCT as a display?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't get CCT to work properly with my stackmat. If you're able to set it up, go for it. I'll bring my laptop with CCT and the timer.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2008)

I HAVE NO STACKMAT!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 21, 2008)

Rules and Regulations have been printed.

The scrambles have been generated, printed and sealed in accordance with WCA regulations:

```
Round		Scrambles	Moves
2x2x2 		5		25
3x3x3 OH 	5		x
5x5x5 		5		60
3x3x3 BLD 	3		x
4x4x4		5		40
3x3x3		5		x
```
*x - varies from 20 to 21 as per Cube Explorer's implementation

Here's an idea of how much time each round may take: 
- assuming there's one scrambler
- assuming that each scramble is done at 1 turn per second
- and assuming that no mistakes are made (tolerance will be required)


```
Round		Scrambles	Moves	Persons		Scr. Time	Av. Solve	P. Time		Total Time
2x2x2		5		25	8		16:40		15		02:00		18:40
3x3x3 OH	5		21	6		10:30		60		06:00		16:30
5x5x5		5		60	5		25:00		300		25:00		50:00
3x3x3 BLD	3		21	3		03:09		240		12:00		15:09
4x4x4		5		40	5		16:40		180		15:00		31:40
3x3x3		5		21	10		17:30		50		08:20		25:50
						Total	01:29:29			01:08:20	02:37:49
```

It'll be easier to schedule if we confirm the number of competitors for each round.

I'll probably print another set of scrambles closer the competition and will have the generators available on my laptop in case something happens (or if someone questions my credibility).

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 22, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Rules and Regulations have been printed.
> 
> The scrambles have been generated, printed and sealed in accordance with WCA regulations:
> 
> ...



how do you know the number of ppl per event?
or is it guessing?

good work on printing scrambles early.


----------



## Cyradis (Oct 22, 2008)

okay,i'll probably be there and i might compete. i'll edit this post if anything happens.

Cheers


----------



## Faz (Oct 22, 2008)

Cyradis said:


> okay,i'll probably be there and i might compete. i'll edit this post if anything happens.
> 
> Cheers



yay! another competitor!


----------



## Michael_Chai (Oct 22, 2008)

HAHA
I met him on the train


----------



## Michael_Chai (Oct 22, 2008)

And i think it's necessary for us to use CCT as display in final round...


----------



## TimMc (Oct 22, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> how do you know the number of ppl per event?
> or is it guessing?
> 
> good work on printing scrambles early.



I'm just guessing 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 22, 2008)

Michael_Chai said:


> And i think it's necessary for us to use CCT as display in final round...



I've some cables, adapters and laptops handy. I'm just working on getting the settings to work properly. My sound card is randomly inverting the signal and the driver is causing other problems. So I'm tweaking both the driver and CCT.

It should be working by the comp 

Tim.


----------



## Michael_Chai (Oct 23, 2008)

i'll show you something that might be useful this weekend


----------



## TimMc (Oct 24, 2008)

CCT Update:
- I dual booted into ubuntu and it works fine
- This indicated that there's something wrong with my drivers in Windows
- At the moment there's about a 1-2 second delay between the timer and the screen updating (I'll try another OS and boot off a usb stick)

So we finally have make-shift displays ;-P (if you consider using laptops as a downgrade)

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 30, 2008)

2 more days people. Try and arrive about 9:45, so that we can start the schedule early, and maybe add a surprise event


----------



## TimMc (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't forget your cubes! And photo ID just so you are who you say you are lol  (i.e. school ID, drivers license, transport concession ID)

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Oct 31, 2008)

MAKE SURE YOU FILM IT, DON'T FORGET!!!!! Are you going to post the results of the comp here? If you've advertised the comp look around to see how many people attend at least you'll get a rough number about how many people will show for an official one.


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2008)

Rawn said:


> MAKE SURE YOU FILM IT, DON'T FORGET!!!!! Are you going to post the results of the comp here? If you've advertised the comp look around to see how many people attend at least you'll get a rough number about how many people will show for an official one.



we will definitely post the results. 

There will only be around 10 people, but remember, its unofficial and not many people would know about it unless they actively participate in these forums.

Tim knows about 10 other people who cube, but arent that fast. I'm sure that next years competition will have more than 20 people

We will definitely film it.



EDIT: 13 more hours! i cant wait!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 31, 2008)

To get to *Malvern* catch one of the following trains:
- Cranbourne
- Pakenham
- Frankston

They depart from platform 6 and 7 at Flinders Street Station.

Directions by foot once you arrive at Malvern Station:
- Take a look at this map
- Walk towards Station Street after getting off at Platform 4
- Walk left up Station Street until you reach Glenferrie Road
- Cross Station Street at the pedestrian crossing
- Cross Glenferried Road at the pedestrian crossing
- Catch the number 16 tram towards Kew (or just walk 3-4 blocks)
- Get off after 2-3 stops (you should look out for Union Street)
- You'll have to walk back down Glenferrie Road about 10 meters and then turn right into Union Street
- The church is on the right after about 10-20 meters

Hope that helps if anyone gets lost 

EDIT:
Here's a walking map. Feel free to use Street View to get an idea of what the area looks like.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2008)

make sure that you dont catch an express to caulfield.

2 and a half hours left OMG!!!


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

We started with only 7 copmetitors!

Looks like we will have to get more interest to make the competition next year official. Where the hell were todd and sidney!!!!!!

OK here are my results, tim has the overall results on a spreadsheet.

2x2: This was the 1st event of the day, and i got 2 penalties. I ended up coming 2nd with a crappy crappy average of 7.04.

3x3: YAY, i did really well in this. I got a 14.85 average and 12.80 single which would have broken the AU record in both average and single

4x4: This was probably my best performance. I had 3 double parity solves, and i ended up getting a 1:13 average! single time was 1:11.

5x5: 2:30 something average. 1st

3x3OH: I did badly, with a pop on my first solve. Ended up coming 3rd with a 40s average.

3x3 BLD: This was really fun, as the 4 copmetirors in this event started at the same time. I came 1st in memo for the last 2 solves, but i ended up DNF'ing all 3. On solve 1, i remember Matt beating me in memo by about 30 seconds, but i got a faster time than him overall. Still, it was a DNF. 

Paul won with what would've been an AU record of 2:49.




Overall, very fun. I got to try matt's megaminx......... then had a massive pop with it. I fixed it though. Tim didnt even have lunch! Tim scheduled a meet next saturday at Mebourne central.



YAY!


----------



## aznblur (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm heading down to Melbourne for Summer holidays, probably around beginning of January for a week.

If we could get a meetup then, that would be sweet


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

aznblur said:


> I'm heading down to Melbourne for Summer holidays, probably around beginning of January for a week.
> 
> If we could get a meetup then, that would be sweet



The official Aussie open 2009 is on 24/25th of January.

Im going to be away in Sydney and ill be back on the 7th i think.


----------



## aznblur (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah damn why so late. 

Hmm I'll see if I can't get my parents to change the day we go.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice. Any videos?


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Nice. Any videos?



My dad filmed my 3x3 first solve - 15:xx

Tim used his camera to film matt's second blind solve, but it ran out of battery.

WE got a massive pic with all our cubes stacked up.


----------



## Rawn (Nov 1, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Im going to be away in Sydney and ill be back on the 7th i think.



Your going to be in Sydney? Whereabouts? We could meet if it's close to where I live.


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

Rawn said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to be away in Sydney and ill be back on the 7th i think.
> ...



concord?


----------



## Rawn (Nov 1, 2008)

Not even close.... I live in the Castle hill/Kellyville area.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey,

RESULTS HERE

*Photos*






















*Videos*













Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

do you have any other vids tim?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 1, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> do you have any other vids tim?



I've just got 3. I didn't really get much time to hold a camera lol 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

TimMc said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > do you have any other vids tim?
> ...



what ones?


EDIT: OMG, i just realised how short i am in the photo


----------



## Michael_Chai (Nov 1, 2008)

i did REALLY BAD today T.T
but very very happy


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

Michael_Chai said:


> i did REALLY BAD today T.T
> but very very happy



yes, we all know that classic michael saying: "OH not another Bleep 16"
You were awesome at OH!!!
the 2x2 was really hard scrambles, and i think we both got really nervous.

It was fun.


----------



## xpboy (Nov 1, 2008)

a little pity in the bld, most of our dnfs just do wrong in one coner cycle or edge cycle.... but well done, guys!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 1, 2008)

i cant believe some of the results i got. i actually did decent in events i thought i would do really crap in. i think it was just coz other people werent as good either at the time.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 1, 2008)

Haha, are you over 5 feet  jk Nice photos. Matts whistling in the 5x5 solve, hehe


----------



## xpboy (Nov 1, 2008)

in the comp one always got a lower level than in the practice, that's the rule : )


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 1, 2008)

levi, its not my fault that i enjoy music and am awesome at it. nah jk jk, i guess it is just something that helps me concentrate, and that i like music.


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

random video i made


----------



## shidonii (Nov 1, 2008)

hey guys
sorry i couldnt make it, I went to ballarat.
but its good to see it went well.
i swear the guy in the adidas jumper/jacket was doing the cube at a bus stop near my house XD


----------

